# British Hardwoods Online



## PerranOak (14 Apr 2009)

I purchased a "hobby pack" of hardwoods from these guys.

I realise that it was gouing to be a mixed bag of odd shapes, sizes and species - and it was!

However, they didn't note which species they were. 

I've emailed them three times over the past week asking how I can tell (i'm guessing it's possible as most of them have a colour painted on the ends) but no reply.


----------



## ByronBlack (14 Apr 2009)

If it's just a hobby pack, then I'm sure they don't record what goes into it, most will be off-cuts.

You could of course just post a few pictures here and the hive-mind that is UKW will try and help you identify the woods.

There are also some good websites/books that you can find with google that will help with wood identification.


----------



## PerranOak (14 Apr 2009)

ByronBlack":3c02ekzv said:


> If it's just a hobby pack, then I'm sure they don't record what goes into it, most will be off-cuts.


Thanks ByronBlack, I'm sure that's true and I don't mind if they tell me that. What I do mind is being ignored. :x 

Can people tell just by looking at a photo of a scruffy old plank!? :shock:


----------



## lurker (14 Apr 2009)

PerranOak":d5c82g8h said:


> Can people tell just by looking at a photo of a scruffy old plank!? :shock:



No but that will not stop em :roll:


----------



## ByronBlack (14 Apr 2009)

PerranOak":3k737o9w said:


> Can people tell just by looking at a photo of a scruffy old plank!? :shock:



Depends how scruffy - post some pics and we'll have a go


----------



## matt (14 Apr 2009)

PerranOak":1g30tmei said:


> Can people tell just by looking at a photo of a scruffy old plank!? :shock:



That looks like oak, and some iroko, and a bit of elm... Oh, damn, you've not posted pics yet. Rumbled...


----------



## 9fingers (14 Apr 2009)

This is my reference for wood ID on line.

You will possibly have to take a plane to the sample and wipe over with a little white spirit perhaps and then compare with this gallery.

Takes a while to load but worth it IMHO

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/wood ... xtotal.htm

Bob


----------



## joiner_sim (14 Apr 2009)

http://www.sykestimber.co.uk/hardwood.html this link should help you to identify.


----------



## joiner_sim (14 Apr 2009)

I like the idea of being able to order it online. What is the service like from these guys, obviously apart from telling you what species the timber is?


----------



## OPJ (14 Apr 2009)

I was looking at this site the other day and would also be interested to hear more on their delivery service. Their delivery costs don't seem to bad, considering (I've seen higher for much less on eBay...). With the Hobby Packs, you can specify a selection of just one species or have a mix.

Might be worth a punt for those who were interested in making something from a specified amount of timber in the competition. :wink:


----------



## BradNaylor (14 Apr 2009)

PerranOak":1w7hulmx said:


> I've emailed them three times over the past week asking how I can tell (i'm guessing it's possible as most of them have a colour painted on the ends) but no reply.



I bet they're having a right laugh in the office about 'one of those hobby guys' who bought a load of offcuts and can't tell the difference between oak, walnut, and cherry. No offence intended, but remember that they deal in timber every day and will just assume that everyone knows. I doubt that they will have a record of what they sent you anyway. Every email you send will probably just amuse them more.


Seriously though, British Hardwoods are a sound company - one of my favourite timber suppliers. These 'hobby packs' seem like a typical wheeze though. I've always been able to load up my van with offcuts like these free of charge when I buy a few boards from them - now they're flogging them online!

As to your dilemma, 90% of what BH sell is European oak, so I bet that is what most of your pack is. If you've got a dark brown board, it's American black walnut, if you've got a creamy white one it's maple, and if there's a pink one, it's cherry. If one looks like oak but is a lighter colour, it's ash.

That's pretty well all they sell.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Doctor (14 Apr 2009)

I reckon I could supply a few hobby packs per day, what exactly do you get in these?
Brads spot on with his comments and I think ignorant is a bit harsh, after all its you who doesn't know what they are.
My guess if its off cuts would be a bit of rough oak, a bit of waterstained beech and a plank of freckled maple.


----------



## Digit (14 Apr 2009)

Identifying timbers would be one hell of lot easier if each piece of Oak looked like Oak! Same for all the others as well.
Timber has got to be about the most variable of materials in general use today.

Roy.


----------



## jlawrence (14 Apr 2009)

If you check on fleabay it's amazing how much a selection of what is really offcuts goes for.


----------



## PerranOak (14 Apr 2009)

Sure, I accept that I'm a noob and so easily ripped-off.

I've never even seen any hardwoods "in the raw". B&Q are my "timber suppliers"!

I wanted to branch out. I should have bought sensibly but can't resist things like the "bag-o-trash" buy: it was very cheap.

From my experience then, their customer service is [email protected] If they're happy enough to take my cash, they should be happy enough to answer a simple question. A "hobby pack" is likely to be bought by those who don't know much and so a courtesy email wouldn't kill them. The delivery was pretty good though, came the next day all wrapped in plastic.

I got one "usable" board and several long, chunky - what I can only describe as - posts. Most were water damaged but sound, really. I can't really use half of them as they are far too chunky - my fault though, I'm not complaining about that, I took the risk. I just thought that a "hobby pack" would be configured more for someone who doesn't have Norm Abrahm's workshop - more fool me, lesson learned! For you guys with a band saw though, you'd be ok.

I'll look at it all carefully in the light of your helpful comments, cheers. I will try to upload pics but it's hard on this site.


----------



## PerranOak (14 Apr 2009)

This is me uploading pics:


----------



## joiner_sim (14 Apr 2009)

I'mnot very good at having a go identifying, but this is what I recon they could be.
1. ash
2. oak
3. oak
4. ash
5. oak
6. ash

I think that some of the "ash" ones could be maple but unsure. Happy to not be of much help :shock: :roll:


----------



## PerranOak (14 Apr 2009)

Cheers joiner_sim!  




matt":2wxs6tec said:


> That looks like oak, and some iroko, and a bit of elm... Oh, damn, you've not posted pics yet. Rumbled...


Here they are matt! :wink:


----------



## Rob_H (14 Apr 2009)

2. Oak.
3. Oak
5. Oak


----------



## Ironballs (14 Apr 2009)

Maple and oak


----------



## promhandicam (14 Apr 2009)

1 - 6 firewood :wink: 

BTW - not sure when you started sending your emails but don't forget it is easter and the office will have been closed.

Steve


----------



## matt (14 Apr 2009)

PerranOak":118cp78d said:


> Cheers joiner_sim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking Maple and Oak too.


----------



## ByronBlack (14 Apr 2009)

That timber looks pretty ropey even for a hobby pack. I'd be pretty annoyed with that lot - it might keep your stove alight for a night or two though..

But in all seriousness, it's mostly ash and oak, you might get some big enough boards to make some small boxes or maybe turn them into chisel handles/candle holders etc..

How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NeilO (14 Apr 2009)

how on earth can British Hardwoods hold their heads up, after selling that pile of S**t as a hobby pack :shock: 
I`ve burnt better pieces of wood than that load of tosh.

we all know "buyer beware", but honestly labelling that as hobby pack material as got to be underhand......

I would be a lot more than "pretty annoyed" looking at the image posted on their website as to an example, and that pile turning up on my doorstep

at £18 +£8 P+P thats the most expensive firewood I`ve seen


----------



## BradNaylor (15 Apr 2009)

The first and last ones are maple, and the rest are oak.

Its a bunch of rubbish, but pretty much what I would expect for £18 mail order.

My advice would be to find a local supplier and pop in to see them with a few 'beer vouchers' in your wallet. Most timber yards have mountains of offcuts which they are usually more than happy to convert into a bit of cash. The same goes for joiners and cabinetmakers.

I did a quick search and was surprised to find a few hardwood suppliers in Cornwall.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?client=f ... gle+Search

And cabinet makers...

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&cl ... ll&spell=1

You could PM Lord Nibbo for his suggestions.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## PerranOak (15 Apr 2009)

Thank you all very much for your help.

Yes, (per NeilO) that's what I paid.

I didn't know whether that was the quality that I should expect or not - seemingly not!

Indeed, a couple of the boards will be fine and the rest I'll use for scrap. Though, I just thought, my father-in-law wants to take-up the lathe to make small objects. Maybe those "posts" will be ok for him.

Cheers, I've now found a brill wood supplier here who will cut and plane any wood to any size. Useful when you have no bandsaw/thicknesser! Also, their off-cuts look like proper quality! I was like a kid in a sweet-shop, goggle-eyed and gob open!

WYBI! They replied to my email!


> Hi,
> The mixed hobby packs can contain; Ash, Maple, Beech, Cherry, Oak and Black Walnut. I have put these in order with the lightest first being Ash. Hope this helps, but we do not log the species in each pack. In future we will mark them for you on request.
> Regards
> Tony


Well!


----------



## Soulfly (15 Apr 2009)

To be fair it is impossible to identify the woods as they are rough cut and weathered. However if you can get them planed they may be really beautiful timber and turn out to be a bargain. We often buy stuff that looks like rubbish that has been left out in a yard but after it has been planed it will look really superb. 
Go to your local yard and have a rummage about in the fire wood pile and they will sort you out a good bargain heap.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Apr 2009)

joiner_sim":13u2gaet said:


> I'mnot very good at having a go identifying, but this is what I recon they could be.
> 1. ash
> 2. oak
> 3. oak
> ...



Not Ash, the grain is not right (or not like the ash I have been using over the years)

I would say
1. maple
2. oak
3. oak
4. maple (less sure)
5. oak
6. maple


----------



## Big Log (21 Apr 2009)

The Hobby Packs supplied by British Hardwoods are superb, certainly much more than just offcuts!


----------



## big soft moose (21 Apr 2009)

Big Log":2e63eqzk said:


> The Hobby Packs supplied by British Hardwoods are superb, certainly much more than just offcuts!



would you care to post some example pictures to back that up 'log as it didnt appear to be the case from what perran has posted here - though in the light of your latter posts i'm happy to accept that it is


----------



## Big Log (21 Apr 2009)

Have a look at www.britishhardwoodsonline.co.uk. We are an established company with a very good reputation amongst joiners and cabinetmakers.
We are not out for a fast Buck nor do we seek to rip anyone off. The repeat orders we get for Hobby Packs are too numerous to mention. Perronoak has been sent a free identification pack of timber and offered his money back and to keep the pack. The photos are an extreme close- up and do not give a true representation of our timber. 
The normal benchmark rule for forums is "keep it nice". I find the use of the word ignorant offensive when referring to my company.


----------



## 9fingers (21 Apr 2009)

Glad you are here Biglog to put the case for BH. Trade representatives are welcome subject to avoiding over plugging their product/service (and I'm not saying you are!) There are some forum rules somewhere about this.

In any forum there are people who rant and some are justified and some are not and we don't judge them. There are many very skilled people who have some difficulties with the written word whether it be spelling or choosing the right words.

I for one would rather have you here offering help and information that potentially being upset by some words and then depriving us of subsequent help.
A relatively thick skin is needed to survive on the interweb!! :lol: :lol: 
So welcome and I hope you can stick around!

Bob


----------



## PerranOak (21 Apr 2009)

Well, well.

I had just logged-on to say how fantastic it was that BHO had sent me a load of little blanks. I planed and sanded them, rubbed a little danish oil on them and see how they came up:







They offered to refund my cash AND let me keep the wood! Wow! I said no (but thanks!) as I *will* use it ... eventually!

I used the "i-word" in reference to the two emails I sent that were not replied to.

Even so, as I hadn't even asked for the blanks ... I was mightily impressed and about to compose a posting to apologise and to eat a piece of humble pie.

Oh well, too late.


----------



## Rob_H (21 Apr 2009)

All's well that ends well then.


----------



## NeilO (21 Apr 2009)

PerranOak,
Is this the wood you first posted the same, simply planed and oiled, or did BH send you another Hobby pack?

not defending Big Log, but PO`s piccies were a touch close up for a good reference to how big the pieces of wood were in actual fact.

not being a user of massive amounts of wood I was fair tempted myself at one (possibly more ) of these Hobby packs, however PO`s post did put me off , with the thought of buying expensive firewood..

Lstly good on BH for coming up trumps with their Customer service...


----------



## PerranOak (22 Apr 2009)

I did close-ups as I thought it would help peole identify the grain, etc.

The pieces were about 4 to 5 feet long. Some were square "posts" about 4" wide, one was a board about 6" by 2" and a couple of pieces about 4x2.

Let's be clear:
1. I'm sure the wood is good quality - I'm no expert (that's the problem!)
2. I (naively it seems) assumed that "hobby" meant "for a person without a lot of heavy machinery".
3. If you have bandsaws and the like, the pieces would be no prob for you to use at all.
4. What upset me was the ignored emails.
5. I'm happy to accept that this was an abberation given that BHO sent me the blanks for identification AND offered to give me a refund AND to keep the wood.
6. The blanks for ID (that I planed and sanded) were very small as they were for identification purposes only.
7. I would buy from them again - if they'd take my order!


----------



## wizer (22 Apr 2009)

Big Log":2x88dpo2 said:


> Perhaps Perronoak should stick to B&Q in future.



It's this sort of attitude which I detest from wood suppliers. Obviously BH are disinterested in hobby trade and like Brad & Doc said, they just view these orders as a PITA.

Not impressed.


----------



## Big Log (22 Apr 2009)

Being branded as ignorant because we didn`t reply to 2 emails over the Easter break is a bit strong, that along with other comments posted is very annoying when we try to give the very best value and customer service. So please accept my apologies. We only ever put good usable kiln dried hardwoods in our Hobby Packs, the customer receives a cubic foot of timber for £18.00 and on request we will match species and sizes to suit your project. One chap made a very nice full size bespoke chair. 
Iam hands on in this company and anyone can call me 6 days a week for free help and advice.


----------



## wizer (22 Apr 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up. At least you are bothering to respond to complaints, which is more than a lot of companies.


----------



## PerranOak (22 Apr 2009)

My use use of the "i-word" was rash, Big Log's "B&Q" comment was too.

Two emails were not responded to, however, it was "Easter" (though the first one was sent the week before the holiday). Is this an excuse? In a larger company, no; in asmaller one, maybe.

Anyway, there was a mismatch of expectations that have now been cleared-up and I'm magnanimous enough to take back my snipes.

Yes wizer, I agree. To be honest, I'd rather deal with a firm that will engage with its customers, especially in an open forum like this.


----------



## promhandicam (22 Apr 2009)

PerranOak":clkahi7u said:


> My use use of the word "ignorant" was rash . . .



I'd therefore suggest you edit the title of your post to reflect this fact.

Steve


----------



## big soft moose (22 Apr 2009)

good idea prom - and perhaps big log could edit his post to remove the B&Q jibe at perran, Ive just edited mine to make it less critical of BH - group hug , group hug


----------



## Big Log (23 Apr 2009)

B&Q removed. Faith restored. Thanks.


----------



## PerranOak (23 Apr 2009)

My posts all edited.
Sensibilities restored.
All nice and beige.


----------



## kityuser (23 Apr 2009)

I must admit I`m rather confused.  
I`m a "hobby" woodworker and aspire to some of the skill level displayed on this forum.
when the original pictures were posted, several people chipped in and recommended that the hobby pack was no better than firewood.

Now...... this is exactly the sort of thing I`d be interested/looking to buy.

so are we now saying that because big log is now a member that in actual fact the hobby pack wasn't utter rubbish? were the original posters hasty?



> 1 - 6 firewood Wink
> 
> That timber looks pretty ropey even for a hobby pack. I'd be pretty annoyed with that lot - it might keep your stove alight for a night or two though..
> 
> ...



now don't get me wrong, its not my intent to stir up trouble (thats why I haven't directly quoted people)........ I`m (as stated) an inexperienced woodworker still learning my hobby, it scares the hell out of me the prospect of going to a wood yard and either:
a) wasting money on buying rubbish
b) looking a complete fool for not knowing my buttocks from my elbow.

I expect "learning the ropes" will take time (and money), and as such I look to this forum for advice and guidance by more experienced folk.

to re-iterate, was the hobby pack a good purchase? or is it expensive firewood as stated by SEVERAL forum members.

the going back and editing of previous posts really does complicate this thread, quotes don't get edited, so for example the B&Q reference becomes very confusing (when quoted).

steve


----------



## wizer (23 Apr 2009)

My view of the original photos was that they were a little on the ropey side. Knots and Cracks. The sizes were also odd. They are obviously selling oddments rather than preparing timber for hobby use. IMHO a hobby pack should be PAR. The last thing a hobbiest buys is a planer\thicknesser and very few intend to prepare timber by hand. Their website is not very informative of what you actually get. It doesn't actually say whether it's PAR or Sawn. I think the price is fairly reasonable, even for what PerranOak got. But I'd like to see a lot more information on the website to help the hobbiest and also the option of PAR.


----------



## kityuser (23 Apr 2009)

wizer, thanks for the reply.

not trying to fan the flames... honest , I`d just like to know for future reference whether some of the more experienced members think this is a reasonable pack for the price? or as quoted "firewood".

I`m lucky, I do have my own P/T so maybe not as much of an issue for me.

I must admit in my own humble opinion, I didn't think it looked too bad, but then again I did assume it was going to be machined first.

so, possibly offcuts rather than machine "hobby" wood.

fair enough

Steve


----------



## promhandicam (23 Apr 2009)

PerranOak":2jny7fp1 said:


> I did close-ups as I thought it would help peole identify the grain, etc.
> 
> The pieces were about 4 to 5 feet long. Some were square "posts" about 4" wide, one was a board about 6" by 2" and a couple of pieces about 4x2.
> 
> ...



I think that this more or less answers your question. I don't think the original photos were properly representative of what Peran Oak received as they were close ups - all the photos show the ends of the timber which are likely to have some splits in wherever you buy from. The photos were purely intended for people to ID the wood. I was one of the people who said it looked like firewood and from the photos it does - but if they are 4 foot long then that changes things somewhat. At the end of the day, Peran Oak seemed to be happy - see point 7 above.

Steve


----------



## kityuser (23 Apr 2009)

> I bet they're having a right laugh in the office about 'one of those hobby guys' who bought a load of offcuts and can't tell the difference between oak, walnut, and cherry. No offence intended, but remember that they deal in timber every day and will just assume that everyone knows. I doubt that they will have a record of what they sent you anyway. Every email you send will probably just amuse them more.


 
Exactly what I`m scared of....



> I don't think the original photos were properly representative of what Peran Oak received as they were close ups - all the photos show the ends of the timber which are likely to have some splits in wherever you buy from


 
steve, thanks for the reply. I didn't reply to the OP because I didn't have a clue :roll: interesting that some people branded the whole lot as firewood without querying the dimensions. 

I have no idea why, but I did interpret the photos as representing "long" planks, no idea why, just something I assumed I suppose. 

as I said this is def something that I would consider buying for a few small projects (boxes and the like) so I`m interested in the consensus 

ta 

Steve


----------



## PerranOak (23 Apr 2009)

I too am confused. Posts I’ve read here are *a lot *more direct than mine was and use words far more offensive than the “i-word”. Why my post has been singled out, I don’t know. However, this is a community and I’ll abide by the rules/culture even if it’s rather “PC”. :roll: 

The wood looks “ropey” (can I say that?) to me BUT as I’ve never bought wood before, except from B&Q (yes, it’s true!  ) so I can’t tell if this is the norm :norm: or not. True, I pictured the ends as I thought the colour painted on them is some kind of clue. They are between, say, 4 and 5 feet long, most are “planks”. Nevertheless, one piece is not remotely square because it still has some bark on it, I think! Most seem sound underneath though. Some of them are very long and thin like posts, which, I guess, could be used for rails and runners? Another piece is about the thickness of the roof beams in my converted barn – a beautiful piece of (I think) oak but I can’t use it. It will sit in my shed awaiting a band saw … one day(!) :ho2 

As I’ve said, I misunderstood the word “hobby”. I thought it would mean that the pieces, albeit odd shapes, sizes and species, would be suitable for someone without a load of “preparation machinery” – I have a handheld router, a sander and a drill! The reason I can’t use most of the wood is that I can’t rip it. I risked the £18 + delivery thinking that the pieces may be too short or a little damaged or something rather than be great hunks of wood – my mistake (what’s “PAR” mean, by the way? :duno: ). Maybe a local “place” will rip it for me but they will charge and that really belies the reason for a cheap deal. It’s true though, you do get a lot of wood for the money so it’s a case of, “Never mind the width, feel the quality.” :wink: 

I’ve been miffed  by the superiority (there I go again, where’s that thesaurus…) of some who obviously have no time for the beginner. *THEY ARE A TINY MINORITY* in this forum hence the reason I am happy to conform to the prevailing culture. Like you, kityuser, I aspire to improve but it is difficult to “get into” this whole area. The cost of tools is high – I bought cheap tools; they don’t work properly. Machines take-up space – I don’t have much. You’re told, “Decide what kind of things you want to make first!” – how can you when you’re at the very start? It’s like saying to a thirteen-year-old biology student what kind of Consultant Surgeon they want to be! :twisted: 

My hastiness was PURELY concerning using the “i-word” about the lack of email response. I had forgotten that it was Easter-ish :-({|= and I am impatient with Internet firms that don’t reply *VERY *quickly to emails. I did try to retain the sense of my postings after castrating them(!) :-# 

Personally, I wouldn’t buy a hobby pack but I wouldn’t let this experience stop me buying specific species and sizes from BHO if the price is right.

Having said that, in the intervening time, I felt forced to find another supplier. I went to a “local” yard and yes, I looked like a numpty at the start. :mrgreen: I just wanted to know some particulars such as what woods they had, what lengths/widths/thicknesses they could supply, whether it could be planed, what a typical cost was, etc. This was all so vague that they couldn’t really help. I suggested that I look around their stock. The guy was very helpful and I turned into a “kid in a candy shop”. =P~ The problem was, they could do ANYTHING! Any wood, any size, any amount any time, anything! Could they cut it to lengths that will go in my car? Yes! Therefore, I invented a project in my head and asked for a price for an oak board, 2mx20mmx150mm, just to get an idea. All in all, an embarrassing experience but well worth it!


----------



## wizer (23 Apr 2009)

PAR = Planed all round. Basically prepared ready to cut your joinery.


----------



## kityuser (23 Apr 2009)

> I too am confused. Posts I’ve read here are *a lot *more direct than mine was and use words far more offensive than the “i-word”. Why my post has been singled out, I don’t know. However, this is a community and I’ll abide by the rules/culture even if it’s rather “PC”. :roll:



Perran, please don't think that in any way I`m singling you out.
I have infact found this thread very interesting and useful.

I am still somewhat confused by some peoples response. However if you are ultimately happy with what you got ... who cares! :wink: 

I honestly didn't think it looked too bad for £18, I had assumed it needed machining, and I have no idea why, but I did assume the lengths were longer than pictured. Trouble is when everybody waded in saying how rubbish the stuff looked I was asking myself what I`d missed...........


I suppose its all down to experience. I`m a novice in wood, I`d have paid £18 for that, maybe I`m a mug because it isn't that cheap (if its not).....maybe

Interesting that they registered and posted on here as well.

Steve


----------



## gidon (23 Apr 2009)

PO - If you want to bring your wood to me, I can use my machinery to convert your hobby pack. PM me if you're interested and we can sort out a convenient time. I'm not exactly on your door step but I'm not too far away.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## NeilO (23 Apr 2009)

I like Wizer (Tom) initially reacted to the posted piccies (been close-up) didnt give you a reasonable look at said wood, size wise.
I maybe did put my gob and fingers in before engaging the brain , and possibly said more than I should have, but take a look at the posted link to BH, earlier in this thread to their "Hobby packs" and you may see why I was so verbal..

but all`s well with said postees, and seeing the blanks BH sent Perran for ID purposes, I will give them a fair crack at the whip and maybe order a pack, not being a user of massive amounts of wood, I could just be pleasantly surprised.

glad to see companies willing to account for themselves in an open forum, so one up for Big Log and BHO.


----------



## woodbloke (23 Apr 2009)

I had a quick peek at the web site and thought it looked reasonable value (the Hobby Pack that is) What put me right off was the statement that their stuff is kilned, which is fine if you don't mind using timber that's had all the life sucked out of it, but for me air dried stuff is much better (and probably far cheaper) - Rob


----------



## PerranOak (23 Apr 2009)

kityuser":iy04r1xc said:


> Perran, please don't think that in any way I`m singling you out.



No, no way kityuser, I don't think that, I know you're not like that.


----------



## PerranOak (23 Apr 2009)

gidon":1v195v3q said:


> PO - If you want to bring your wood to me, I can use my machinery to convert your hobby pack. PM me if you're interested and we can sort out a convenient time. I'm not exactly on your door step but I'm not too far away.
> Cheers
> Gidon



Cheers mate, that's a very generous offer! This is what I mean about most people being excellent on this site.

I'll not put you to the trouble though, thank you anyway, my brother-in-law will take most of it and I'll keep the rest to "practice" on if I ever get a bandsaw.

Thank you again.


----------



## kityuser (23 Apr 2009)

NeilO":7j7er5oe said:


> but all`s well with said postees, and seeing the blanks BH sent Perran for ID purposes, I will give them a fair crack at the whip and maybe order a pack, not being a user of massive amounts of wood, I could just be pleasantly surprised.



me too I'll take a punt as well soon.

steve


----------



## xy mosian (23 Apr 2009)

Hi PerranOak, 

Trying not to wade in. 

Long before I had a (small) bandsaw or a hand held circular saw I used to , and still do for small lengths, rip cut with a hand saw. 24" x 10 or 12 teeth to the inch. The straight line is struck using either a long straight edge, a piece of knock down office walling frame, or a chalk line. OK it takes time, but it is relatively quiet and all the dust falls in one spot. The excersise alone is almost worth it, and the smell from some native species is tremendous.

xy


----------



## PerranOak (23 Apr 2009)

Cheers for that.

I guess if I cut it to length first then the ripping wouln't be so bad?

I've never actually hand-ripped hardwood before - I imagine it take quite some effort! Still, it would stop me getting too fat!!!


----------



## Big Log (23 Apr 2009)

In reply to Woodbloke on the air dried/ kiln dried issue, this is one we come up against very often. Air dried in Oak should be around a year for each inch of thickness, this should hopefully give a moisture content of around 20%, 17% in a very dry summer. Timber in a normal heated house will settle at 10% MC. Kiln dried does not mean kilned from green although this is sometimes done with easier drying timbers like Ash, in the case of oak it is first air dried and meerly finished in the kiln to bring it down to a useable MC for internal cabinet work.ie 10%. Timber starts to shrink at around 30% once the free moisture has gone and drying starts in the cell walls. Between 30% and 10% MC a ten inch wide board may end up little over 9 inches wide!
However Woodbloke is right in that poorly kilned timber can have internal stresses, case hardening and leaching of colour. 
Having built and run three kilns and sawn and stickered out too many logs to mention I could rattle on a bit. Enjoying the forum though.


----------



## xy mosian (23 Apr 2009)

All good fun,

Cut alternately from each side to make sure you're not cutting on a slant, non-square. Keep a wedge handy to put in the saw kerf if it should happen to close up and nip the blade. If the timber is wet or you generally get binding then rub candle wax onto the blade to ease the cutting action. Let the weight of the saw do as much as possible of the work that way you'll not get too much bending of the blade on the 'push' stroke. I have not tried a japanese type pull-saw on rip cutting. Any one else? Work comfortably, that way produces fewer aches and pains.

xy


----------



## big soft moose (23 Apr 2009)

Big Log

I'm looking for a decent supplier for a fair old bit of oak for work - we principally need 4" x 4" x8' and would probably be looking to buy in batches of 25 because of storage space - but a total of arround 100

its going to be used outside so it only needs to be part air dried.

Is that something you could do ? and if so for how much ? pm me if you dont want to discuss it on the open board.


----------

